# Rickson Gracie>



## ace (Oct 6, 2002)

What do U guy's thinkof
RicksonGracie??????????

From what i've seen he is 1 hell of a fighter!!!
Everything i've seen is good.
Yet alot of fighter's seem to put him down.
Many have said he never fight's top fighter's.

I've read else were that his Jiu Jitsu is
1 of the highest in the Art.

I've also read that he makes more mony
in an MMA fighting then anyone else.

From what I've seen & read the guy is
a Legend in his own time.

What do U guy's think of him & Y

:armed: 
Good Stuff


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 6, 2002)

I like him. I Believe he is the best Gracie fighter. I also heard him and Rorion had a falling out on how or maybe who should be the Chief of the organzation. I think that is why Rickson started his on Federation and why so many other Gracie's have followed suit. Maybe they just don't like Rorion?
Bob  :asian:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 6, 2002)

Rickson was the best awhile ago I wish he would compete at least in sport BJJ to see how good he is agianst todays fighters


----------

